# Propane and Heating Oil Prices



## Pertzbro (Dec 8, 2016)

Propane is mostly for rural and I know most folks on here are from the NE using heating oil. 

https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/pet_pri_wfr_a_EPLLPA_PRS_dpgal_w.htm

I can't understand the huge fluctuations in prices. I also cant figure out why Iowa has the cheapest propane prices of anywhere in the nation. I contracted for like $0.99 per gallon for the season with automatic keep tank full policy. 

Now I understand more why there are more wood burners in the NE (and you have more trees) than what i see around Iowa. We have cheap heat here compared to the NE. 

For some reason it's not an option for natural gas (common in large cities on municipal utilities) 

Either way I'm happy to see i can just hit the thermostat if I dont feel like burning and i wont go bankrupt.


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 8, 2016)

Thank you for posting! I plan to build a home in rural New Hampshire next year. Everyone has been pointing me toward propane, but I see oil is 30% cheaper there. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Keep in mind that today's prices have no promise for tomorrow's costs. If you are building new then exceed code when it comes to insulation and pay extra attention to good sealing at every opportunity. Look north to Canadian standards for guidance. Orient and design to take advantage of winter passive solar radiation. A well designed house will save you regardless of heating fuel costs and it will be more comfortable in the summer too.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 8, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Thank you for posting! I plan to build a home in rural New Hampshire next year. Everyone has been pointing me toward propane, but I see oil is 30% cheaper there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I live in rural NH, plan on two sources of heating. Spend the extra money to build a tight house and have heating oil  or propane as one system to keep the bank happy and then a cordwood type heating system. Unless you want to spend big bucks for bulk pellet boiler that can accept bulk deliveries from the rare dealers that offer bulk deliveries stick with cordwood.  Both oil and propane are imports in the area, you really can get nailed in a cold snap as most of the distributors don't keep much on hand and they buy off the rack at the daily price. Unless you want to pay a premium for price protection, if you can have enough fuel on had to ride through a extended cold snap you may not get hit as bad. Long before I switched to wood as primary heat I installed two 275 gallon oil tanks. I could go a year between fills. I haven't filled them for three years and the last time I filled them I didn't even fill them to the top. Downside with oil is you need to maintain it more often.

Check out Green Building Advisors Pretty Good House concept http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/guest-blogs/pretty-good-house

One of sad issues in NH is that many of the smaller rural towns that attract folks due to low taxes are the ones that ignore the state energy code (and the IBC) or have the builder self certify that they comply with the regs. Few actually meet even meet the Energy Code which should be regarded as minimum. Unless you hire an independent inspector, every builder is going to tell you they are building to all the codes as they realize that odds are no one is going to check or the local part time inspector could care less. Worth looking into.


----------



## Wickets (Dec 8, 2016)

Propane is the biggest scam ever, in NJ anyway.  There is zero regulation, zero, ZERO transparency and almost zero competition.  Propane customers are at the mercy of noone in particular.  The biggest mistake is to choose propane over electricity.  Best revenge: burn wood!!

http://www.eia.gov/outlooks/steo/tables/pdf/wf-table.pdf


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Same thing in the Seattle area. Suburban Propane has a stranglehold on the market. Locally it still goes for over $3/gal. while 60 miles north it is just above a dollar a gallon through Cenex.


----------



## Wickets (Dec 8, 2016)

begreen said:


> Same thing in the Seattle area. Suburban Propane has a stranglehold on the market. Locally it still goes for over $3/gal. while 60 miles north it is just above a dollar a gallon through Cenex.



Just out of curiosity, in Seattle are prices published on websites etc, or is everything on the QT.....call for price, special discounts for new customers, etc etc?


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2016)

http://www.altfuelprices.com/stations/LPG/Washington/Seattle/


----------



## Wickets (Dec 8, 2016)

thanks for the link.


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm definitely planning on a wood stove, suplemented with oil or propane. The higher cost of oil maintenance may balance out the higher cost of propane. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 8, 2016)

I assume Iowa is the cheapest for propane due to corn production/ drying. I'm guessing that it is the fuel used to dry the corn, creating a decrease in cost due to volume. Sorta like buying a cord of wood in northern Minnesota vs Newp York city


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 9, 2016)

Areas where there isn't much residential propane use don't have many residential distributors, and having few customers drives costs up, in additional to potential competitive issues. Look at how expensive it is in Florida.

I would bet Iowa propane is cheap in large part due to access to Bakken oil which is naturally high in lighter molecules like propane. Managing the volatiles from Bakken shale oil is an ongoing challenge. Selling propane dirt cheap locally is probably a relief to the Bakken producers.


----------



## Pertzbro (Dec 9, 2016)

Iowa does use alot of propane for: corn drying, hog and turkey confinement heating.

For example this is just a few miles south of me: 

https://goo.gl/maps/7Ls8dkhr1E72

That's an average turkey operation with 9 - 1,000gallon propane tanks. Also the new pipeline was just laid 2 miles north of me.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 11, 2016)

We were under contract where we had no choice in prices with LP. Luckily we burn wood, but at times, LP rising to over 3.00 a gallon. Since then, we purchased our tank, and no more non usage fees, and I can shop and buy whenever I want. Last year we purchased LP under .99 a gallon, which was unheard of with Suburban Propane. I won't give up our gas range, dryer and furnace.


----------



## TradEddie (Dec 11, 2016)

I've seen weird propane fluctuations,but I've never paid anything like the prices listed on the EIA website. I looked into switching suppliers, but there was absolutely no guarantee that switching would save me anything beyond the first refill. If I've got plenty of gas in the tank in mid-winter, I call the supplier to make sure they don't decide to refill at peak price!

TE


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 11, 2016)

laynes69 said:


> We were under contract where we had no choice in prices with LP. Luckily we burn wood, but at times, LP rising to over 3.00 a gallon. Since then, we purchased our tank, and no more non usage fees, and I can shop and buy whenever I want. Last year we purchased LP under .99 a gallon, which was unheard of with Suburban Propane. I won't give up our gas range, dryer and furnace.


It was hard enough for me to believe .99c in Iowa but also right next door in Ohio? I think the cheapest I've paid is around $1.90 and this year it was 2.19 iirc. At 99 cents I'd for sure shut down the pellet stove, I pay a lot more than that to heat with pellets I'm sure. I'm on Morrow/Knox co border and get propane out of Wise Choice in Mt Vernon. The last few years I've got just a minimum fill of 200 gallons to help in the shoulder seasons and for backup.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 12, 2016)

We deal with Cole Distributing out of richland county. They were about the cheapest we found.


----------



## begreen (Dec 13, 2016)

My guess is that the midwest has low propane prices due to the proximity of refinery terminals.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 20, 2016)

begreen said:


> My guess is that the midwest has low propane prices due to the proximity of refinery terminals.


Yes but why is laynes69 half the price of mine only two counties away? That is just not fair! lol


----------



## Where2 (Dec 20, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> Areas where there isn't much residential propane use don't have many residential distributors, and having few customers drives costs up, in additional to potential competitive issues. Look at how expensive it is in Florida.



Fortunately, we don't generally heat with propane (my A/C is actually still running). At most, we usually dry clothes, heat water, and cook with propane. For 50+ years, my parents had a propane tank buried in the side yard, supplied by the local "gas company". In 2012 or 2013, the "gas company" was making use of some of that ARRA money replacing the 50+ year old gas lines throughout the town which never quite reached my parents house (nor mine around the corner). When my mom called to ask if they could bring natural gas to my parents house while they were direct boring new lines around the neighborhood anyway, it magically happened and their propane tank went away. Two and three houses from my parents, the neighbors still have propane tanks buried in the yard getting refilled at those astronomical Florida rates. When I heard my parents were getting natural gas, I looked at the minimum monthly meter fees and taxes, along with the expense of swapping out some appliances and decided to stay all electric. I'm already paying one base meter fee, so adding another didn't make long term financial sense.


----------



## begreen (Dec 20, 2016)

OhioBurner© said:


> Yes but why is laynes69 half the price of mine only two counties away? That is just not fair! lol


Same here, but more like 1/3d the price just two counties to the north


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 21, 2016)

begreen said:


> Same here, but more like 1/3d the price just two counties to the north



I was puzzling over this, because it didn't seem to make sense for propane to be cheap anywhere in Washington. As best I can figure, maybe it's because of the nearby Anacortes refinery and some kind of resulting special distribution deal.

I can't imagine it's solely a competitive matter closer to Seattle, because a dollar a gallon excess margin is huge incentive for new competitors.


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 21, 2016)

We were locked in for a number of years to a ripoff company. Unfortunately, if you didn't have the money to purchase a tank, you paid what they were charging. The other part of the story for us, we use under 500 gallons a year ( actually it takes over 3 years to use 400 gallons) so other companies wouldn't take us. I remember the last fill from the ripoff conpany, it was over $3.00 a gallon and I negotiated to get it to 2.99. If we could've switched at that time, it was 1.69 with another company. It's all a game, if they can take advantage of you, they will. I believe when there was a shortage, ripoff was approaching 6.00 a gallon while others were half. Since we own our tank now, no more fees and no more games, and prices are much lower. I hated propane before we split from a contract.


----------



## begreen (Dec 21, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> I was puzzling over this, because it didn't seem to make sense for propane to be cheap anywhere in Washington. As best I can figure, maybe it's because of the nearby Anacortes refinery and some kind of resulting special distribution deal.
> 
> I can't imagine it's solely a competitive matter closer to Seattle, because a dollar a gallon excess margin is huge incentive for new competitors.


I think it might be the proximity to Canada? North of Everett is Cenex territory. I think that is based on a large agricultural coop. They seem to negotiate good pricing. I'm wondering if their propane is made from Canadian natural gas which is cheap across the border. Though I note that Highbeam who lives in a rural area east of Tacoma reports lower propane prices too. Not sure the supplier. So it could just be the general Seattle area that gets burned. Hard to tell because most data is old. 

The big issue locally is a captive market. Seattle gets charged more for gasoline too. It's not uncommon to find gas 25-30 cents cheaper in Tacoma, even though it's 30 miles further away from the Anacortes refinery.


----------



## bdud (Dec 22, 2016)

I am in MA and just paid $4.11 a gallon plus I rent my tank for $100 a year. I don't believe those prices. I called all the companies who deliver in my area and they are about the same.


----------



## begreen (Dec 22, 2016)

bdud said:


> I am in MA and just paid $4.11 a gallon plus I rent my tank for $100 a year. I don't believe those prices. I called all the companies who deliver in my area and they are about the same.


 and I thought our prices are bad.


----------



## TradEddie (Dec 22, 2016)

$4.11 sounds completely nuts. I don't own my tank and I paid $1.34 in October. The most I ever paid was $3.09 when oil was at its peak price two years ago. You need to look into buying that tank outright, even the $100/yr sounds crazy. My "rental" is included in the prices above. Shop around.

TE


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 22, 2016)

We are about .70 a litre. That would be just south of 3$ a gallon in american dollars


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 23, 2016)

We've been at 1.49 or 1.59 per gallon for at least two years now. That's the price for me to fill up portable tanks. No bulk discount but no delivery either.

Lpg is a bit of a racket. One mile down the road it costs 3$ per gallon.


----------



## woodgeek (Dec 23, 2016)

My rich neighbors reported paying $5/gall for propane a couple years ago.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 24, 2016)

Some on here may have seen me post this elsewhere on the site recently..... I paid a price of $0.75 a gallon last August and it's a price I thought I'd never see. To be fair I should state that the going price was $0.80 a gallon for leased tanks but I own my tank so it's a bit less. Up here in northern Wisconsin they have been installing more tanks since the LP crisis a few years ago and maybe that has effected the price along with low oil prices, and the fact that my price was a summer price.

PS, I just looked at my LP bills for the two summers previous. 2014 LP was $0.94 a gallon and 2015 it was the same. It did spike that one winter during the big shortage but I had already filled during that summer and then I burnt those reserves and wood all winter long so it never effected me.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 24, 2016)

begreen said:


> Same thing in the Seattle area. Suburban Propane has a stranglehold on the market. Locally it still goes for over $3/gal. while 60 miles north it is just above a dollar a gallon through Cenex.


So they are gouging just because they can? That's nuts but more incentive to find a way around them. Unfortunately not everyone has the wherewithal or resources to do so...


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2016)

A 60 mile trip to fill a couple propane bottles doesn't make economic sense. And they don't make fill hose that long for the big tanks so it is what it is, and they know it.


----------



## WiscWoody (Dec 24, 2016)

begreen said:


> A 60 mile trip to fill a couple propane bottles doesn't make economic sense. And they don't make fill hose that long for the big tanks so it is what it is, and they know it.


It sounds like there could be a business opportunity for someone to give them competition and lower the prices but still make it a successful business. A terminal doesn't take many to run either. The place I get LP has the clerk and two drivers and trucks. It'd be interesting to know the wholesale cost of LP in the area if they are getting $3.00 a gallon.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Dec 25, 2016)

bdud said:


> I am in MA and just paid $4.11 a gallon plus I rent my tank for $100 a year. I don't believe those prices. I called all the companies who deliver in my area and they are about the same.



Believe it. The Northeast gets screwed on all things energy. I have a stable of 5 100lb tanks, thats about 125 gals total. I bring them to tractor supply 2 at a time for refill. $2.59 at the moment. They are cheaper than the gas company across the street from them by a little more than a $1.


----------



## begreen (Dec 25, 2016)

WiscWoody said:


> It sounds like there could be a business opportunity for someone to give them competition and lower the prices but still make it a successful business. A terminal doesn't take many to run either. The place I get LP has the clerk and two drivers and trucks. It'd be interesting to know the wholesale cost of LP in the area if they are getting $3.00 a gallon.


Suburban Propane has an ad out for a $1.29 fillup for new customer signup. My guess is that is pretty close to their wholesale price + driver time.


----------



## KD0AXS (Dec 25, 2016)

We just had our propane tank filled on Friday. $1.349/gallon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 30, 2016)

I filled up in October for $0.959/gal.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Dec 30, 2016)

laynes69 said:


> We were locked in for a number of years to a ripoff company. Unfortunately, if you didn't have the money to purchase a tank, you paid what they were charging. The other part of the story for us, we use under 500 gallons a year ( actually it takes over 3 years to use 400 gallons) so other companies wouldn't take us. I remember the last fill from the ripoff conpany, it was over $3.00 a gallon and I negotiated to get it to 2.99. If we could've switched at that time, it was 1.69 with another company. It's all a game, if they can take advantage of you, they will. I believe when there was a shortage, ripoff was approaching 6.00 a gallon while others were half. Since we own our tank now, no more fees and no more games, and prices are much lower. I hated propane before we split from a contract.



Was it AmeriGas by chance?  My GF was gouged by them before I was around.  Once I figured it out we called them out on it and they issued her a refund of what we could prove.

Just need to find a company not willing to play those games.  We now use a small local company and use their 500gal tank.  No tank fees (except they do charge $0.05 more per gallon if you don't own your own tank), no minimum use charge and no other hidden BS charges.  You pay whatever their rate is per gallon, that's it.  This past fall we paid $0.959/gal to top off the tank.  We used 135 gallons over almost 13 months, but we also have an LP clothes drier and water heater in addition to the LP furnace.  This year we will probably be using more, as we have been away from home more where the furnace has had to run.  :-(


----------



## Texas123 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have not filled the tank yet, but propane is quoted at $1.96 per gallon here in Stephenville, TX


----------



## Circus (Jan 1, 2017)

WiscWoody said:


> It'd be interesting to know the wholesale cost of LP in the area if they are getting $3.00 a gallon.



http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/heatingoilpropane/


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 2, 2017)

Circus said:


> http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/heatingoilpropane/


Thanks, I should have remembered looking at that info before but I didn't... the statistics are showing about $0.87 a gallon wholesale for the mid-Atlantic area in December. If they're getting $3.00 a gallon now that's a nice margin!
Right now the residential price for a 200+ gallon fill up here is $0.89 a gallon so the price is up! Lol


----------



## WiscWoody (Jan 3, 2017)

WiscWoody said:


> Right now the residential price for a 200+ gallon fill up here is $0.89 a gallon so the price is up! Lol



Wrong! I got this price from someone in town but he was throwing out a bunch of different prices for LP and I thought it was too low for a winter price on propane so I called my supplier today and the price is $1.149 up here in NW Wisconsin. I stand corrected!


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 3, 2017)

My oil guy posts price on his website:
http://kokosaoil.com/


----------



## Brian26 (Jan 7, 2017)

Paid 1.39 a gallon back in February and the tank is still over 3/4 full.  I live about 2 miles from the port in New Haven, CT which is one of the biggest entry ports for heating oil in New England. Heating oil is usually quite cheap around here as they don't have to transport it far.

I really don't use much oil but its there for when I am away or on vacation and those really cold nights.

A gallon of heating oil does pack some serious BTU's at 138,690 per gallon compared to propane's 91,333 a gallon. I'm guessing the price I paid back in Feb was similar or better than the .99 a gallon propane prices reported here when factoring in BTU's.

The other nice thing with heating oil. Especially if you don't use much is you can top the tank when prices are low and there is a ton of competition around here with suppliers.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 19, 2017)

A couple a years ago, propane in our area went to $5-6 dollars during a cold snap and shortage of propane. To top that off, propane deliveries were limited to 150 gallons every two weeks. Friends of ours, who couldn't afford to pre-buy were stuck paying market prices. Right now propane is cheap, but all it takes is a cold snap or some other SNAFU to make the prices jump. We just hooked up to natural gas after it was run down our road. My last bill was $62, of that $50 is for hot water. We were on vacation for a week and our 20 year old daughter was in charge of the stove, that accounts for the $12


----------



## jackatc1 (Jan 27, 2017)

https://www.nyserda.ny.gov/Research...e-Heating-Oil/Average-Home-Heating-Oil-Prices


----------



## Brian26 (Jan 28, 2017)

jackatc1 said:


> https://www.nyserda.ny.gov/Research...e-Heating-Oil/Average-Home-Heating-Oil-Prices



Those prices are about a dollar more a gallon than here in CT. Does NY tax heating oil? They surprisingly don't tax it here in CT. Current prices are around $1.75-$2.00 a gallon here.


----------



## jackatc1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> Those prices are about a dollar more a gallon than here in CT. Does NY tax heating oil? They surprisingly don't tax it here in CT. Current prices are around $1.75-$2.00 a gallon here.



No tax on any fuel for home heating.
But they better not catch you using heating oil in your tractor or truck.


----------



## DBoon (Jan 28, 2017)

Brian26 said:


> Those prices are about a dollar more a gallon than here in CT.


Take about 20 cents a gallon off if you are paying cash.  I'd have a hard time believing that prices would be $1/gal less in CT - it's likely just been a while since you have had a fill up http://www.ct.gov/deep/lib/deep/energy/energyprice/ct_heating_oil_regional_retail_prices.pdf


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 29, 2017)

I am very bitter when it comes to paying for propane..back in 1997 my wife went into labor with our daughter and before we sped off to the hospital I checked the tank and saw I was getting low so I called our local strangle hold supplier who only required a 2 day notice and asked to have the tank filled...fast forward 4 days...we arrive home with our newborn and after I get the family settled in I go out to the tank to retrieve the bill as the driver would leave it under the fill hood.I raise the hood to find no bill and the needle flat lined! Frantic because of the sub-zero wind chills I called them up and asked why my tank had not been filled? I explained to them I had just brought our newborn home and I wanted the damn tank filled! They assured me I was a dumb arse and that I had plenty left for the overnight and that the driver would be there in the am...you guessed it it ran out at 2:30 in the morning...another call and they send someone out with 100 gallons..and then they send me a bill this time with a $150 emergency fill fee! I blew up on the poor woman and refused to pay it and told them their tank would be setting by the road way.I followed through and had a Woodmaster boiler in by the end of week while we got by with fireplace.Never again will I be at their mercy..


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 30, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I am very bitter when it comes to paying for propane..back in 1997 my wife went into labor with our daughter and before we sped off to the hospital I checked the tank and saw I was getting low so I called our local strangle hold supplier who only required a 2 day notice and asked to have the tank filled...fast forward 4 days...we arrive home with our newborn and after I get the family settled in I go out to the tank to retrieve the bill as the driver would leave it under the fill hood.I raise the hood to find no bill and the needle flat lined! Frantic because of the sub-zero wind chills I called them up and asked why my tank had not been filled? I explained to them I had just brought our newborn home and I wanted the damn tank filled! They assured me I was a dumb arse and that I had plenty left for the overnight and that the driver would be there in the am...you guessed it it ran out at 2:30 in the morning...another call and they send someone out with 100 gallons..and then they send me a bill this time with a $150 emergency fill fee! I blew up on the poor woman and refused to pay it and told them their tank would be setting by the road way.I followed through and had a Woodmaster boiler in by the end of week while we got by with fireplace.Never again will I be at their mercy..




That sounds like  a typical propane company, I hate those SOB's. Like I said earlier, we just had natural gas run down our road, and right at the last minute some of my neighbors who were on  a keep full program got topped off one last time. You can't convince me that was a coincidence. I always stayed on a strict "will call" basis just for that reason.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> That sounds like  a typical propane company, I hate those SOB's. Like I said earlier, we just had natural gas run down our road, and right at the last minute some of my neighbors who were on  a keep full program got topped off one last time. You can't convince me that was a coincidence. I always stayed on a strict "will call" basis just for that reason.


I would put Natural gas in here in a heart beat as back up...but it will never happen as we are way to rural...in the meanwhile I will keep the stove burning...


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 30, 2017)

I locked in auto delivery of fuel oil @ $2.29 for the season. Far cry from the >$4.00 prices we had a couple years ago. At least with oil companies you have a little competition. Propane around here is pretty much Suburban AFAIK.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 31, 2017)

Tar12 said:


> I would put Natural gas in here in a heart beat as back up...but it will never happen as we are way to rural...in the meanwhile I will keep the stove burning...



Well, even though I have NG, the stove is still burning hard. I cut it, I split and stacked it, and I'm darn sure going to burn it. Not like NG is free.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 31, 2017)

jatoxico said:


> I locked in auto delivery of fuel oil @ $2.29 for the season. Far cry from the >$4.00 prices we had a couple years ago. At least with oil companies you have a little competition. Propane around here is pretty much Suburban AFAIK.



HHO here in Albany area can be had for $2.35 today.

bob


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 31, 2017)

English BoB said:


> HHO here in Albany area can be had for $2.35 today.
> 
> bob


At this point I don't think I can do better than I am even buying COD.


----------



## Tar12 (Jan 31, 2017)

Sodbuster said:


> Well, even though I have NG, the stove is still burning hard. I cut it, I split and stacked it, and I'm darn sure going to burn it. Not like NG is free.


I hear you!


----------



## Jake86 (Jan 31, 2017)

When prices were crazy a couple of years ago the propane people told us, "propane is the same as gasoline prices". Well, gas prices came way down, but not the propane prices. I understand they got to make money, but they squeeze the heck out of ya. $2.32 a gallon is what I pay now. Love it when they stop by to top me off and they can only force $20. bucks worth in.  Love my pellet stove !


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 31, 2017)

Jake86 said:


> When prices were crazy a couple of years ago the propane people told us, "propane is the same as gasoline prices". Well, gas prices came way down, but not the propane prices. I understand they got to make money, but they squeeze the heck out of ya. $2.32 a gallon is what I pay now. Love it when they stop by to top me off and they can only force $20. bucks worth in.  Love my pellet stove !



It's a nice feeling isn't it, to watch the driver back all the way down the driveway, uncoil the hose, only to be able to squirt a little bit in. I realize it's not the drivers, they're just doing their job. What I have noticed in this thread is how much propane prices vary from different parts of the country, there's just no reason for it, Pertzbro paying .99/ gallon is equivalent to NG prices. If I could be guaranteed $.99/ gallon it wouldn't have paid for he to hook up to NG. NG prices are more stable however, and are regulated by the state.


----------

